# Diabetic Chocolate With Gestational Diabetes



## MummyMandi

does anyone eat diabetic chocolate with gestational diabetes?

i think id be too scared to even try that but just thought id ask.
as i am so badly craving chocolate but for my boy id go through life without it :) of course <3

but i was wondering does anyone eat it? 
if so is it safe?
im so curious?
want chocolate so bad :( 
GD SUCKS ! :(:growlmad:


----------



## HellBunny

It is safe though i've heard it can cause laxative effects, i've looked at reviews on boots.com as they sell it and someone said they had 3 chocolates and was needing the loo all night lol. On the other hand i've been eating sugar free sweets all along and i'm okay with them, i've checked my sugar levels a few times and it seems to lower them oddly! You could always try them xx


----------



## MummyMandi

oooo i think i may just do that hun :) thank you <3 Xxxxxxx


----------



## HellBunny

Your welcome :) x


----------



## Angelz79

I tried some good sugar free chocolate and it wasn't too bad... It did contain malitol which I discovered to be a natural laxative, so definitely eat it in small doses! I ate a whole dark chocolate almond bar and paid for it the next morning!


----------



## Minkel23

Why not just have two squares of over 70% cocoa chocolate or two fingers of kit kat? At least then the sugar levels aren't horribly high and you won't be getting the laxative effect of diabetic chocolate. My dietitician warned me off diabetic products... she said they don't tend to be good for you and are incredibly expensive. Also remember there is sugar free hot chocolate available in powder form from most supermarkets... that might keep the cravings at bay.x


----------



## HellBunny

Think i over did it on the sugar free sweets! my numbers were fine but i've got bad stomach cramps now, they were abit addictive! :rofl:


----------



## iskka

I'm type 1, but I tend to find that if I really want chocolate it's better just to eat a little bit of regular chocolate rather than the diabetic products which are not all that good for you. Choose something not too sugary and dairy - avoid cadburys or galaxy or anything, because it's just packed with sugar and your numbers will go through the roof! Something like dark chocolate with high coacoa content is ok to have a few squares of... or Kit-Kat, or any kind of chocolate wafer, 1 finger or so. I tend to find it doesn't make any difference as long as you go careful with it, and this is coming from someone who has 11 years experience of it ;)


----------



## heavyheart

hi, just to say my diabetic nurse said NOT to touch diabetic products in pregnancy as they contain alot of things that arent so good for baby. Just thought id share what i was told xx


----------

